
NewCalendar – is it too late to fix a Babylonyan mistake? (2009) - kseistrup
http://newcal.org
======
pierrebeaucamp
I'm all in for a calendar reform, but I prefer the Cotsworth plan:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar)

~~~
kseistrup
It resembles
[http://www.newearthcalendar.com/](http://www.newearthcalendar.com/) a bit.

------
mappu
>same algorithm for determining which years are leap years as the Gregorian
calendar

It's ridiculous to propose overhauling the calendar without addressing what is
IMO one of the most annoying parts about dealing with calendar dates.

~~~
whoopdedo
And what alternative do you have in mind? We could redefine how long a year
is. But that would require some tricky orbital engineering and a very large
rocket.

~~~
mappu
I don't have a serious suggestion. It would indeed necessarily involve
decoupling the calendar year from the seasonal year. Three 487-day "years"
lines up with 4x365 + 1 leap day, and the seasons are still regular (over a
longer period).

------
baisong
Here's a bit less radical calendar reform, to maximize ease of use:
[http://www.symcal.info/](http://www.symcal.info/)

------
joaoqalves
Too much free time, dude :)

